# Three times in two nights Doordash has taken away orders I accepted and given me the Screen Freeze punishment for good measure



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

In my previous thread I discussed DD's newest punishment for letting offers time out, the Screen Freeze.

Getting those is bad enough, especially when it's being done by a company that constantly claims in their advertisements that drivers are their "own bosses".

But DD truly added insult to injury when they did it after taking away orders I ACCEPTED. To add even more insult to injury they took away my Dash on the third order they took away.

With the possible exception of Instacart (I've read many bad things about them), DD is hands down the WORST gig company. They've become so oppressive that they actually make Uber look tame by comparison which is an incredible thing to say.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I think its true to some extent their app is bad on purpose, but in this case it's just another major flaw.

When a good offer is accepted now, it frequently disappears, and you have to restart the app to get it back.

Just another reason why this company isn't worth it.

Once they end the 10% cash back gas card, I'm done.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I think its true to some extent their app is bad on purpose, but in this case it's just another major flaw.


I'm not buying that. They've been getting increasingly rough with "cherrypicking", especially when a driver lets the ping time out. That seems to really piss them off. They want to make declining orders as unpleasant as possible and they're doing an excellent job at it.



jaxbeachrides said:


> When a good offer is accepted now, it frequently disappears, and you have to restart the app to get it back.


That used to happen on occasion but it didn't cause the app to freeze and it never caused DD's infamous "unexpected error" worm to pop up. All three freeze-ups were so severe that it took several attempts to kill the app and when it finally came back on I was "paused" twice and the third time DD ended my Dash.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> In my previous thread I discussed DD's newest punishment for letting offers time out, the Screen Freeze.
> 
> Getting those is bad enough, especially when it's being done by a company that constantly claims in their advertisements that drivers are their "own bosses".
> 
> ...


Use Grubhub and let compare notes because they truly suck!


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Time to quit.

A week or two later when they send you an email asking why. Tell them....

Stockholm Syndrome Effect.

On the advice of my doctor and lawyer, that I should stop using your app immediately. My lawyer is currently looking for other cases like this...😁


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

By now they have traced our IP addresses and have revealed our true identity. Now it's just a matter of time to torture every complainer into retirement or insanity. I'm not going out without a fight. 😁


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

These company’s are run by “weasel types “ , we all know those types and avoid them in life , those types are will to sacrifice their own mothers to gain every cent they can . Truly the lowest form of scum on earth are the types that work for and own these predatory company’s .


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Use Grubhub and let compare notes because they truly suck!


I use Grubhub as a third option and get few pings from them and of the pings they do send very few are worth accepting.

They sometimes kick me offline and a couple of times they've taken away deliveries and given them to other drivers but for the most part they harass a lot less than Doordash.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I use Grubhub as a third option and get few pings from them and of the pings they do send very few are worth accepting.
> 
> They sometimes kick me offline and a couple of times they've taken away deliveries and given them to other drivers but for the most part they harass a lot less than Doordash.


You have made any slim chance of me returning unthinkable. 😥


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> You have made any slim chance of me returning unthinkable. 😥


Remember that markets can vary as can DD's treatment of individual drivers. 

I happen to be a driver with a very low AR working in a perpetually saturated market, which makes me a prime target for harassment. Your market might be different.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Remember that markets can vary as can DD's treatment of individual drivers.
> 
> I happen to be a driver with a very low AR working in a perpetually saturated market, which makes me a prime target for harassment. Your market might be different.


So what do you feel are the criteria for driver treatment? Just AR? Or more?
Like hours/wk worked maybe?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Remember that markets can vary as can DD's treatment of individual drivers.
> 
> I happen to be a driver with a very low AR working in a perpetually saturated market, which makes me a prime target for harassment. Your market might be different.


My market is the reason I stopped driving in the first place. Seems to have gotten worse if anything.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> I'm not buying that. They've been getting increasingly rough with "cherrypicking", especially when a driver lets the ping time out. That seems to really piss them off. They want to make declining orders as unpleasant as possible and they're doing an excellent job at it.
> 
> 
> That used to happen on occasion but it didn't cause the app to freeze and it never caused DD's infamous "unexpected error" worm to pop up. All three freeze-ups were so severe that it took several attempts to kill the app and when it finally came back on I was "paused" twice and the third time DD ended my Dash.


You're right, it's been getting progressively worse.

I am pretty careful about them but they've become bent on time wasting your resources and earning capabilities.

I keep 3 apps running and as soon as I get the "yo dash been paused" mssg, force close app and move on.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> You're right, it's been getting progressively worse.
> 
> I am pretty careful about them but they've become bent on time wasting your resources and earning capabilities.
> 
> I keep 3 apps running and as soon as I get the "yo dash been paused" mssg, force close app and move on.


It's gotten so bad that I now run DD on a separate phone so its crashes don't interfere with Eats and Grubhub.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> So what do you feel are the criteria for driver treatment? Just AR? Or more?
> Like hours/wk worked maybe?


With DD I'd say AR is definitely number one in importance based on how badly I get harassed. They probably give preference to Top Dashers and full-timers as well.

Based on my own experience as well as what other drivers have told me GH seems to give preference to Premier drivers and full-timers. I don't know how they deal with AR but I'm sure my very low AR isn't helping. All I know is that I sometimes go hours without a ping and I know my market can't be that dead.

Eats probably gives preference to high AR, Diamond drivers, and full-timers.

I'll also say these companies know when drivers multi-app and most likely give preference to drivers that are "devoted" solely to them.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I'm not sure, people talk about gh but never claim to make hundreds a day, at least not anymore.

Schedule or no schedule, gh hasn't been panning out for awhile. The Amazon partnership announcement was good for a hundred dollar day and little since then.

They seem to hit around 5pm for an order or 2 that seem to originate from google maps on a 5 or 10 dollar promo.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

DD is causing my phone to overheat now. It only starts overheating when I have that app running. As soon as I end the dash and close the app it stops cooking my phone.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I'm not sure, people talk about gh but never claim to make hundreds a day, at least not anymore.
> 
> Schedule or no schedule, gh hasn't been panning out for awhile. The Amazon partnership announcement was good for a hundred dollar day and little since then.
> 
> They seem to hit around 5pm for an order or 2 that seem to originate from google maps on a 5 or 10 dollar promo.


GH used to be the best. I used to make $150+ a day. Their mistakes were becoming like the other ones and moving the driver support from AZ to overseas and then doing more fast food. When I started with them, the only fast food they did in my area was Subway, and it was mostly restaurants.

i also had a Regional Driver Manager who would communicate with drivers for awhile, but then he disappeared. When I did GH, I didn’t sign-up for blocks.yet I could drive all day with them. But once UE was giving me quests flr $190/wk, I did more of them. DD was my least favorite.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> DD is causing my phone to overheat now. It only starts overheating when I have that app running. As soon as I end the dash and close the app it stops cooking my phone.


The reason these gig apps overheat phones and guzzle battery power is that they're spyware. They use every processor and censor they can in our phones to spy on us. 

The use of all those processors and censors uses battery power and generates heat.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The reason these gig apps overheat phones and guzzle battery power is that they're spyware. They use every processor and censor they can in our phones to spy on us.
> 
> The use of all those processors and censors uses battery power and generates heat.


Well it hasn't started doing this until recently. Uber & GH doesn't overheat the phone. The DD app is just whack.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> Well it hasn't started doing this until recently. Uber & GH doesn't overheat the phone. The DD app is just whack.


DD is spying on you to find a new way to steal your tips. DD to me was the most micromanaging of the apps.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Invisible said:


> DD is spying on you to find a new way to steal your tips. DD to me was the most micromanaging of the apps.


Their tip recommendation on the customer side is so low I don't what they'd have much left to take from that but they do micromanage and I believe all the constant time outs, multiple screens to decline is a form of them trying to condition some people to just take any and all orders


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> Well it hasn't started doing this until recently. Uber & GH doesn't overheat the phone. The DD app is just whack.


The DD app isn't just spyware, it's spyware that crashes a lot, and many if not most of those "crashes" are deliberate.

When phones crash the processor works much harder which in turn consumes more battery power and generates more heat.

Traditionally, most of the complaints about power consumption and heat were directed at the Uber app.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> Their tip recommendation on the customer side is so low I don't what they'd have much left to take from that but they do micromanage and I believe all the constant time outs, multiple screens to decline is a form of them trying to condition some people to just take any and all orders


Yes I remember those time-outs. DD is like the Lyft of Rideshare with their constant scolding. And that’s dangerous for drivers who are driving when a ping comes in and having to go to multiple screens to cancel.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Yes I remember those time-outs. DD is like the Lyft of Rideshare with their constant scolding. And that’s dangerous for drivers who are driving when a ping comes in and having to go to multiple screens to cancel.


It's 100x worse now , they do these mini timeouts all at random, the app will start to error out like crazy with all these exception errors. Even some that do come through will just vanish then it times out yet again.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> It's 100x worse now , they do these mini timeouts all at random, the app will start error out like crazy with all these exception errors. Even some that do come through will just vanish then it times out yet again.


That sucks! I had a few issues like that with Uber, but it was more of a fluke. Thanks for giving me reason #59 why I’m glad to be done w/ the apps.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Invisible said:


> That sucks! I had a few issues like that with Uber, but it was more of a fluke. Thanks for giving me reason #59 why I’m glad to be done w/ the apps.


Yeah, there's really no incentive to doing this anymore at least in my market, which is a busy one but the ridiculous offers you are better off just working full time and finding a part time job on your days off or after work which can be hard because most part time places want open availability which is ridiculous.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> In my previous thread I discussed DD's newest punishment for letting offers time out, the Screen Freeze.
> 
> Getting those is bad enough, especially when it's being done by a company that constantly claims in their advertisements that drivers are their "own bosses".
> 
> ...


So, cell phone service in your area is 100 percent effective?

Or the app was glitching as usual?

Or maybe your phone is not up to current standards?

My suggestion is you wrap your phone in your tin foil hat.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> Yeah, there's really no incentive to doing this anymore at least in my market, which is a busy one but the ridiculous offers you are better off just working full time and finding a part time job on your days off or after work which can be hard because most part time places want open availability which is ridiculous.


That’s too bad. Yes whole thing is ridiculous!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, cell phone service in your area is 100 percent effective?
> 
> Or the app was glitching as usual?
> 
> ...


There's other posters on this website who have attested to the freeze-ups also, so they must be wearing the same tin foil hat I'm wearing.

Another tin foil hat wearer is a driver I spoke with tonight while we were waiting for our orders. He thought his phone was at fault for the freeze-ups until I told him it happens to me and other drivers as well. He also has a low AR.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> There's other posters on this website who have attested to the freeze-ups also, so they must be wearing the same tin foil hat I'm wearing.
> 
> Another tin foil hat wearer is a driver I spoke with tonight while we were waiting for our orders. He thought his phone was at fault for the freeze-ups until I told him it happens to me and other drivers as well. He also has a low AR.


So, wearing tin foil hats is common in your region?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Invisible said:


> That sucks! I had a few issues like that with Uber, but it was more of a fluke. Thanks for giving me reason #59 why I’m glad to be done w/ the apps.


It's too bad, isn't it?

If not for the unethical behavior of the gig companies, gig work could be both profitable and pleasant.

You'd be hard-pressed to find bigger party-poopers than the gig companies.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You have to be so selective that it's always ruined. Make a few dollars here and a few there. Then its gone.

A few months ago the so cal uber drivers were posting $3k a week. Now everyone is complaining.

If you can find any money in the labor business, collect it and move on when its done so you're not stuck.

Someone posted on here McDonalds is paying $23 an hour. "Up to" is not a wage. It's what you make right before making zero.


----------

